# Huron River Musky



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

i hear that parts of the huron have musky in them, can anyone point me to the right part of the river to try.


----------



## Jitterbugger (Mar 14, 2008)

I believe a few are caught each year in Bellville Lake. I think they are Tiger Musky remaining from stocking years ago, but I am not certain about that.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Those are northern strain 'skies. Tigers have died off long ago.


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

my BIL, Streamertosser, tied into one under the telegraph bridge once, pur luck i believe. they are around, just not sure on the spots.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

An older guy [my age ] that fishes at Belleville Dam all the time told me they catch them there quite often. They are caught right up in the white water. There is a very snaggy hump in the middle of the river, close to the dam, so be careful with any expensive lures.


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

Do you mean the dam side coming out of bellville lake?


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

I've caught a few muskie's in the spring in Lower Huron metro park, tossing everything from panther martins to big crawfish plugs ripping across the bottom.
They'll stack in the feeder channels that dump into the river, I saw 4 in less than 2 fow right at a bike bridge in the park. I was riding w/my wife and would've traded her for a pole right there.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, down at the bottom on the east of the dam in the fast water, between Huron River Drive and the dam. They catch them all summer long, from what I've been told. When you get there look up at the power lines. You will see some big lures hanging up there. Watch out for the lines when your casting.


----------

